# Flourite Red Counterfeit?



## Macbrush (Mar 29, 2004)

While I am still waiting for my 30 bag shipment of Flourite for my new 200 gal, I have to move everything from my old 55 gal to the new tank because that part of the house where the old 55 gal is due to be refurnished next week, so the 55 gal is going to the trash earlier than I was expected. I am switching substrate from ADA Aqua Soil to, obviously, Flourite. But in the mean time, I need a few bags of Flourite just enough to fill all those pots where I am going to keep all the plants temporarily in the 200 gal. The shop had 3 bags of Flourite Red, and 1 bag of Flourite.

Seachem claims that Flourite Red is exactly the same as Flourite apart from being red. My experience tells me that its NOT the case, Flourite is beautiful, amount of dust is acceptable, size of individual piece is very constant, , the shape of each piece is about the same and handling is easy. Flourite Red, on the other hand, the individual size of each piece vary from 1mm to 7mm (not to mention triilions of trillions of dust)! Its very very dusty, nearly impossible to rinse clean, there are millions of different shapes in just one small handful of it and its very difficult to keep plants down. For me, its just NOT Flourite...

Anyone have experience on Flourite Red? Should I report to Seachem or complain to Seachem?


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

It probably depends on where they "mine" it from. It's not something thats actually _produced_ by Seachem.

Local bonsai shop here actually sells a generic substrate that is identical to Flourite for their bonsai trees.


----------

